

What are the ethics of alien contact? - livatlantis
http://aeon.co/magazine/technology/what-are-the-ethics-of-alien-contact/

======
JoeAltmaier
Ethics applied to long-dead microorganisms? Study, sure. Record, absolutely.
Restore? Wha? Do you restore bacteria on your kitchen counter? You wipe those
suckers out with chlorine. Not sure what ethics the OPs talking about.

